# Lelit Elizabeth Vacuum breaker problem



## bk85 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi all, since a few days I've noticed that my Lelit Elizabeth keeps making a hissing/spluttering noise. It's steam releasing from the left tube in the leak tray, this apparently is the vacuum breaker? It always used to make this noise while warming up, but then stopped after reaching it's goal temperature. But now it keeps making this noise, even a while after I turned the machine off. I made a short video:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6uy32aa9swz6lsx/IMG_8297.MOV?dl=0

I opened the top of the machine. And made photos from spots that worried me:

1. There is staining visible on top of the steam boiler. It doesn't appear to be wet. Maybe it's corrosion or some kit/adhesive?

2. There's corrosion and some scaling (?) visible on top of the service boiler

3. There's some scaling or residue visible in I think the dump hose from the steam boiler leading back to the water tank.

I also added an overview photo from the inside.

Could this be a scaling-issue? The machine is 13 months old, I monthly change the descaling filter and backflush weekly using a cleaner (Puly Cafe). I make about 2-4 espresso's a day. I use DavecUK's recommended settings.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@bk85 - Hey. You defo have a faulty vacuum breaker. Maybe it has some crud around it, maybe limescale, and it's being unable to shut off properly. You could try and remove it and clean it, or replace it. They are not expensive. There are some good videos on Lelit Insider on how to do that on the Elizabeth.

On your picture no. 3 - One of the hoses is about to pop - if it pops, water will get inside your machine and will trip the electronics if you are lucky - or simply fry it. I'd pop that hose back in and secure each one with a cable tie.

I don't frequent here very often anymore. You can find me on https://*********************.com


----------



## bk85 (Feb 2, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam Thank you for your reply. I'll try to clean it first and if that doesn't help take a look at replacing it (it's still under warranty).

I'll pop the hose back in and secure it, thanks for that! And I'll take a look at coffeetime : )


----------

